
Schools Are Slow to Learn That Sleep Deprivation Hits Teenagers Hardest - mgav
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/upshot/schools-are-slow-to-learn-that-sleep-deprivation-hits-teenagers-hardest.html
======
pigpaws
why is it that the schools have to learn and not the parents? It is not the
job of the schools to make these decisions, its is the job of the parents.

This is just an article trying to shift the responsibility of the parents back
onto the state. If you change the school day to accommodate the
parents/students who are slacking, you screw over the ones who aren't.

If you push the start time later, students will just stay up later, and their
parents will let them.

~~~
mchahn
> why is it that the schools have to learn and not the parents?

Because the schools set the schedule for their classes, not the parents.

